# And you thought your churches Christmas Eve service was bad



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is an article that was posted by Voddie Baucham on Facebook about an actual worship service at a Houston area mega-church. Fellowship in the Woodlands - Mike Adams - Page 1


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2013)

Disgraceful. Evangelicalism (if it can even be called that anymore) is in a laughable state. It would really be hilarious if it weren't so sad.


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, that is some worship (sic) service. 

Shame on those "pastors".
My people are destroyed for a lack of knowledge.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 2, 2013)

From one who thinks any "Christmas" service is bad, this one gets an extra  .


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 2, 2013)

As has been said in other contexts, this sort of nonsense IS a judgment.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> From one who thinks any "Christmas" service is bad, this one gets an extra  .


----------



## Andres (Jan 2, 2013)

1) Why does Adams continually attend the service if he knows what to expect from it? If the argument is to report back on what's happening, I don't think that's an acceptable reason.

2) If this church is so inconsistent with Southern Baptist ideology (women preachers for example), why are they allowed to remain in the SBC or at least, why are they not rebuked?


----------

